# Flickering screen (X and console) using kernel 2.6.35x with

## Uli Sing

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

KMS not always seems to be what we call "der wahre Jakob" in German.

Working fine with 2.6.34x, the screen flickers every few seconds for a wink of an eye using kernel 2.6.35x.

I'm not aware of having changed anything compared to the previous kernel version settings.

Some information:

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV710 [Radeon HD 4350]

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV710/730

X.Org X Server 1.8.2

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.13.1

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/CEDAR_me.bin radeon/CEDAR_pfp.bin radeon/CEDAR_rlc.bin radeon/CYPRESS_me.bin radeon/CYPRESS_pfp.bin radeon/CYPRESS_rlc.bin radeon/JUNIPER_me.bin radeon/JUNIPER_pfp.bin radeon/JUNIPER_rlc.bin radeon/R600_rlc.bin radeon/R700_rlc.bin radeon/REDWOOD_me.bin radeon/REDWOOD_pfp.bin radeon/REDWOOD_rlc.bin"
```

No radeon or vesa framebuffer support compiled in (otherwise my machine refuses to boot).

Just using kernel vesa framebuffers with KMS disabled (what I do now) or using an 2.6.34x kernel eliminates the problem.

Any more victims or did I miss something?

Experiences? Questions? Suggestions? Insults?  :Very Happy: 

---Edit---

 *Quote:*   

> Flickering screen (X and console) using kernel 2.6.35x with KMS enabled

 

was supposed to be the complete title.

Letters seem to be precious here.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Oyarsa

It looks like the 2.6.35 kernel has been masked, and we are suppose to revert back to the latest stable 2.6.34 kernel.  I have been running 2.6.35 without any problems on my old x86 system, but after updating Gentoo last night I saw this upgrade (or should that be downgrade):

```

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r6 [2.6.34-r1, 2.6.35-r4] USE="-build -deblob -symlink"

```

If you are having problems with 2.6.35, I would definitely revert to 2.6.34-r6 if I were you.

By the way, I love your idiomatic reference to "The Real McCoy."   :Very Happy: 

 *Uli Sing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> KMS not always seems to be what we call "der wahre Jakob" in German.

 

----------

## Uli Sing

McCoy? Never heard of him. I'm The Real Uli Sing.  :Very Happy: 

Where do you come from? Mars? Is it the Mars?

Is there really life on Mars?  :Very Happy: 

The problem is: the machine we're talking about is a HTPC.

2.6.35 KMS image quality is definitely better than using 2.6.34 KMS, but as you know...

2.6.35 FB produces annoying tearing effects.

Right now I'm running 2.6.34-r8 KMS. There are so many versions in gentoo's universe.  :Very Happy: 

Let's see what's coming next.

Remember Patrick Stewart in "First Contact"?

 *Quote:*   

> Plenty of letters left in the alphabet.

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## Oyarsa

Such are sometimes the compromises when going from one kernel to another.  I'm sticking with 2.6.35 for now but still have 2.6.34 on this system if I need to boot into it for some reason.  Grub makes that real easy.  :Smile: 

Sorry for the confusion.  "The real McCoy" is the American Redewendung corresponding to „der wahre Jakob."  At least according to Deutsch <-> Englisch translation sites such as: dict.leo.org, www.dict.cc and dict.tu-chemnitz.de.

----------

## Uli Sing

No confusion, just a stupid joke. I am the one who must apologize.

I'm often misunderstood. Ask my wife.  :Very Happy: 

Mars... yes.

Do you know Capricorn One? Sam Waterstone stepping out of the crashed plane saying 

 *Quote:*   

> I think we're on mars.

 

Great movie. A Must-See as we say in German.  :Wink: 

Since I use gentoo, I always have a backup of the last ten system upgrades using an extra partiton to be able to restore any of them easily.

No joke.  :Very Happy: 

Who was the guy saying

 *Quote:*   

> If you'd like to have a stable system don't use gentoo.

 

Da ist was Wahres dran.  :Very Happy: 

----------

